# Help links not working for IE6 or Outlook Express on my machine



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

I don't know what happened, but for some reason when I click on a link (any link) that normally would bring up a new page from IE6 or Outlook Express it brings up a blank page and does nothing else.

Does anyone have any ideas what I could do to make links work again or what might have happened to make my computer do this


I have Windows XP on my Computer with IE6 browser and Outlook Express for my E-mail

Please help if you can I've had to use Netscape the past few days (cause it works) but I don't like using Netscape, I prerfer IE6 and Outlook Express.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Does this have anything to do with it - http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q177054& ? Hopefully, that will get your problem fixed. If not, post back as there are a few other possible situations I can think of.


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

Yes it worked zac, Thanks a million

Do you have any idea what caused this to happen? So what ever I did , I won't do it again.

I saved the link you gave me just in case.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You're welcome! Glad it helped. Did you install another web browser and tell it to be the default (even if by accident telling it to be the default). That's the most common cause. Sometimes the settings just seem to magically get messed up on their own also


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

No, I already had Netscape installed and have used it on occasion

I installed Dazzle DV-Editer and card the other day for using a digital camcorder, Do you think it may have bumped the settings when i did this?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Not likely, but you never know


----------

